# Ruf vom Server



## Skÿwalker1 (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle =)

Ich habe in der letzten Zeit vermehr festgestellt daß Leute aus Rnd-Inzen geleavt sind weil Ihnen der eine oder andere von einem bestimmten Server dabei war. Mein Server (Garrosh) gehört soweit ich mitgekommen habe auch nicht zu denen mit dem besten Ruf.

Nun aber zu meiner Frage: Wieso ist das so? Ich will jetzt nicht Inter-Server-Diplomat oder Botschafter sein. Mich interessiert einfach mal wie es zu dieser Meinung gekommen ist.

MfG

Skÿwalker


----------



## Cazor (20. Mai 2010)

Garrosh liegt auf dem Realmpool Hinterhalt, gemeinsam mit 

Area 52PvEArygosPvEDer MithrilordenRPDethecusPvPForscherligaRPGarroshPvENorgannonPvETeldrassilPvETodeswacheRPUn'GoroPvP


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiele auf der Forscherliga. Biaher ist mir von Garrosh noch nicht viel aufgefallen. Einen Spieler von eurem Realm habe ich auf ignore, weil ich nicht wieder in eine zufällige Gruppe mit ihm möchte. 
Also bei mir hat Garrosh nochn ganz friedlichen Ruf, sagen wir: wohlwollend. Ne höhere Rufstufe biete ich auch nicht an^^ 

Kann bitte wer den Vorurteilsthread posten? Da steht Garrosh doch auch drin, ich muss weg.


----------



## Tiruil (20. Mai 2010)

Unbegründete Vorurteile .

Weil irgendein böser Mensch von Garrosh mir mein item Geninjat hat , afk gegangen und den Tank gekickt hat, sind jetzt alle Spieler von Garrosh doof.

So entsteht ein schlechter Ruf


MfG

Tiru

btw : Frostwolf ist Doof °° 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (20. Mai 2010)

Also die Leute von Garrosh und Dethecus sind meißt unfreundlich und wenn es mal nicht schnell genug geht, dann leaven se einfach. 
Das kann ich zumindest aus meiner Erfahrung sagen.


----------



## Leang (20. Mai 2010)

also ich spiel aufn mithrilorden und hab bis jetzt noch keine probs mit den leuten von Garrosh gehabt. Sagen wir so da sind fast alle "normal" ^^

Wo ich öfters mit Leuten zusammen rutsch sind die die von Dethecus, Area 52, (und ja cazor leider auch) Forscherliga. Es mögen nicht alle so sein aber mit dene komm ich irgendwie am wenigsten klar 

mfg,

Leang


----------



## Blackangel320 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich Spiele auf Malygos und bei uns auf dem Server herrscht die Meinung das Rexxar alles nur Unfähige leute rum rennen.
Nunja ich bin recht oft in RND Inis und muss sagen das es stimmt. Was ich schon für Stroys erleben musste mit Rexxar leuten ist unter aller Sau.
Da ist die Gruppe leaven noch das Harmlosere.^^

Von Absichtlichen Wips bis hin zum Dumm rum stehen und verhalten von Ebay-Chars die absolut nichts können und fragen welchen Zauber sie machen müssen.^^
Und selbst das ist noch nicht mal das schlimmste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin Mittlerweile nur noch froh wenn ich mal keinen vom Server Rexxar habe. 
Auch wenn ich sagen muss das ab und an mal auch ein guter Spieler von Rexxar dabei ist.
Das kommt jedoch sehr selten vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (20. Mai 2010)

Gibts schon


----------



## Vranthor (20. Mai 2010)

War frueher mal auf Garrosh. Naja, die Spieler-Atmosphaere gefaellt mir da nicht Gut. Auch auf meinen jetzigen Server (Mal wieder Arygos) Gibts genug leute die zufaellig im Dungeon finder kommen. Es soll meist immer "ogog speed run" werden. Was mich eigentlich tierisch aufregt in den Classic inzen mit meinem Twink. Die sind groeßer als die denken koennen, und somit hoerts nach einem Boss auch schon wieder auf. >_> 

Garrosh 0/5


----------



## Nummaeyns (20. Mai 2010)

Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Ich Spiele auf Malygos und bei uns auf dem Server herrscht die Meinung das Rexxar alles nur Unfähige leute rum rennen.
> Nunja ich bin recht oft in RND Inis und muss sagen das es stimmt. Was ich schon für Stroys erleben musste mit Rexxar leuten ist unter aller Sau.
> Da ist die Gruppe leaven noch das Harmlosere.^^
> 
> ...









ich spiel selber auf rexxar und muss dir in vielen punkten zustimmen. ich spiel schon seit über 4 jahren hier und es war echt mal nett hier aber mittlerweile gehen da sachen is nimma normal. und da gehört beim 25er s3d alle leute aus gruppe kicken nachdem der PM beim würfeln um drache verloren hat noch zu den harmlosen sachen...  oder was gestern erst wieder war wo ein pala in weekly gruppe meinte alle priester , magier und hexer mit sdm zu buffen -.-


----------



## Cazor (20. Mai 2010)

Nummaeyns schrieb:


> .............ein pala in weekly gruppe meinte alle priester , magier und hexer mit sdm zu buffen -.-




kommt vor.. ich buff immer *alle* mit Stärke der Monstrosität^^ 

Vielleicht hat er was verwechselt oder so. Wer buffen kann, kann auch den richtigen Buff auswählen. Ein Ebaychar kann sicher nichtmal buffen.


----------



## Bummrar (20. Mai 2010)

Ich hab so meine Probleme mit Spielern von Krag'jin.. Nur schlechte Erfahrung mit denen gemacht, aber leaven tu ich deshalb noch lange nicht


----------



## Godan LiHar (20. Mai 2010)

Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Ich Spiele auf Malygos und bei uns auf dem Server herrscht die Meinung das Rexxar alles nur Unfähige leute rum rennen.
> Nunja ich bin recht oft in RND Inis und muss sagen das es stimmt. Was ich schon für Stroys erleben musste mit Rexxar leuten ist unter aller Sau.
> Da ist die Gruppe leaven noch das Harmlosere.^^
> 
> ...



Ich spiele selbst auch auf Rexxar. Und ja es gibt ein paar s.g. "Deppen-Gilden" (NAmen darf ich nicht sagen, oder?), bei denen 10-jährige Kiddies spielen.
(Ja, ich war bei denen für einen Random-Raid im TS. *heul*)
Mir und meinen Gildenkollegen und Freunden auf Rexxar geht es so mit Leuten von Lothar. Hatte erst zuletzt einen Pala von Lothar, der meinte, er übernimmt das mit den Harpunen bei Skadi in Turm. Nachdem er dann endlich 3 Harpunen hatte ging er zur Kanone und schoß die Dinger ab, nur war der Boss meilen weit nicht zu sehen. Er meinte nur upps und leavte die Gruppe. Und solche Dinge erleben wir immer öfter und jedesmal ist jemand von Lothar involviert.
Das soll nicht heißen, dass es keine Lothar-Spieler gibt, die in Ordnung sind....


----------



## Pereace2010 (20. Mai 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> Ich hab so meine Probleme mit Spielern von Krag'jin.. Nur schlechte Erfahrung mit denen gemacht, aber leaven tu ich deshalb noch lange nicht



Stimmt ich dir zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele auf Todeswache und finde unseren Realmpool (ja, auch Garrosh gehört wie oben schon genannt dazu^^) ganz in Ordnung, meist kommt man mit vernünftigen Leuten in die Rnd-Inis. Darum schau ich auch nur interessehalber, von welchen Servern die Leute kommen, "Feindbilder" hab ich diesbezüglich ganz sicher nicht. Und wenn ich ein Problem hab, dann mit dem Spieler und nicht mit dem Server. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im PvP siehts dann schon anders aus - da wird schon mal geflamed und beleidigt was das Schandmaul hergibt. Alle sind unfähige Idioten außer dem Flamer selbst, der natürlich ganz allein sämtliche Gegner in einer epischen Schlacht aufgehalten hat. Und das Serverunabhängig. Also ich nehme Abstand von solchen Pauschalisierungen, nicht der Server ist verantwortlich für teils bodenlose Dummheit, sondern immer das jeweilige Individuum hinter dem virtuellen Charakter.


----------



## Philine (20. Mai 2010)

wenn ich Probs mit Leuten habe sind die meistens von Frostwolf, aber selbst wenn einer von denen mit in ner Gruppe landet zieh ich die ini durch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lloigorr (20. Mai 2010)

Ähm... *räusper* mal eingeworfen... Was hat eigentlich Die Todeskrallen für nen Ruf? Zufälligerweise spiele ich da, wüsste aber gern, was andere von dem realm so denken? Z.B. die anderen Leute von glutsturm. Ich weiß nur, dass nefarian bei mir bisher eher negativ aufgefallen ist, sonst alles super im Pool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: nefarian = realm, von dem mittlerweile 6 Leute auf ignore sind. Unabhängg von einander


----------



## Exicoo (20. Mai 2010)

Server und Ruf? Ein völlig fremdes Thema für mich.


----------



## Shaila (20. Mai 2010)

Nummaeyns schrieb:


> ich spiel selber auf rexxar und muss dir in vielen punkten zustimmen. ich spiel schon seit über 4 jahren hier und es war echt mal nett hier aber mittlerweile gehen da sachen is nimma normal. und da gehört beim 25er s3d alle leute aus gruppe kicken nachdem der PM beim würfeln um drache verloren hat noch zu den harmlosen sachen... oder was gestern erst wieder war wo ein pala in weekly gruppe meinte alle priester , magier und hexer mit sdm zu buffen -.-



Habe auch mal auf Rexxar gespielt. Das Schlimmste was ich je erlebt habe.

Ich stelle mal die gewagte Theorie auf: Je neuer der Server, desto unfreundlicher der Ton. Phänomen "WOTLK Generation".

Wobei man einen Server niemals komplett zusammenfassen kann. Das wäre einfach nicht richtig. Genauso wie man nicht die Deutschen, die Amerikaner oder sonst ein Volk zusammenfassen kann. Man kann vielleicht lediglich verbreitete Formen des Zusammenlebens und des Verhalten feststellen.


----------



## Bodvarr (20. Mai 2010)

Fazit: Es melden sich einfach zu viele Gimps im Dungeonfinder an!
Wenn Blizzard nichts gegen die ganzen Ninjalooter gemacht hätte (Plattenträger kein Bedarf auf Stoff usw.), wäre das ganze eskaliert.
Ist doch schade...


----------



## Tazmal (20. Mai 2010)

Es gibt auf garrosh kaum gescheite spieler, ich spiele da mit 4 chars und bereue es jeden tag aufs neue, was dort abgeht ist einfach nichtmehr feierlich.

Leider gibt es keinen server auf dem es anders ist, das ist wow geworden !


----------



## Technocrat (20. Mai 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Leider gibt es keinen server auf dem es anders ist, das ist wow geworden !


Soso, und Du hast demnach auf jedem Server einen Char, ja? Schade nur, das man max. 50 Chars haben kann und es weit mehr als 50 Server gibt...


Alos, warum lügst Du hier rum? Was bringt Dir das?


----------



## DreiHaare (20. Mai 2010)

Ich verurteile doch nicht den ganzen Server, wenn ich mal auf einen Trottel dieses Servers treffe. Was bitte ist denn das für eine Logik?


----------



## Lloigorr (20. Mai 2010)

Eine gut durchdachte Logik!


----------



## Naldina (20. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Habe auch mal auf Rexxar gespielt. Das Schlimmste was ich je erlebt habe.
> 
> Ich stelle mal die gewagte Theorie auf: Je neuer der Server, desto unfreundlicher der Ton. Phänomen "WOTLK Generation".
> 
> Wobei man einen Server niemals komplett zusammenfassen kann. Das wäre einfach nicht richtig. Genauso wie man nicht die Deutschen, die Amerikaner oder sonst ein Volk zusammenfassen kann. Man kann vielleicht lediglich verbreitete Formen des Zusammenlebens und des Verhalten feststellen.



Hm das kann ich nicht feststellen, ich spiele auf den neusten Server, Ulduar, und natürlich gab es hier anfangs viele Anfänger aber dadruch dass auch viele alte HAsen für einen Neuanfang dahin getranst sind hat sich das ausgeglichen. Und der Realmpool um Uldaur ist auch sehr freundlich. Bisher nur ein wirklich negativ Bsp: Erste Hero mit meinem frischen 80 er Diszi, auch darauf hingewiesen, Druide pullt den ganzen ersten Raum Urgarde, mimi Heal scheiße, kick. Aber das war auch ds einzige.


----------



## Amerald (20. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht was alle immer gegen Dethecus haben

Wir sind doch ein toller,lustiger Server


----------



## VaulTier (20. Mai 2010)

First: Garrosh FTW! <3 Warum? Welcher Server hat bitte sonst erst seit einem Monat Algalon im 25er Down - nachdem eine TopGilde kam? ;D

Aber ich mag und liebe und geniesse diesen Realm trotzdem! :heart:

Topic:
Server Ruf entsteht durch 2 Faktoren: allgemeiner ProgressStand dort und das verhalten der Spieler in Rnd-Instanzen.
Natürlich sorgen auch Meinungen getranster Spieler Spieler dazu bei, allerdings nehmen die nicht so viel EInfluss - meiner Meinung nach.
Ein Server kann weder gut noch schlecht sein (genauso wie Gilden) - es siind imemr die Spieler selbst, die ihn ausmachen.

Soweit, so gut.

Gruß, Fauli @Garrosh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	/wink /kiss /love /tollfind.

Edit: Ich habe schon so einige Psychopathen von anderen Servern kennengelernt - musste immerhin 3 Twinks mit Marken ausstattten etc - und treff die immerwieder udn schreib mit denen schon so, als obs von Garrosh war :>
Meine FAvoritin ist jedoch immer noch eine Schamanin, welche mitn im AV durchn Chat schreit ob ich denn auch das Faultier sei, dass sein Interface hochgeladen hat. Ergebnis: Statt AV-SpeedRun, 20 Minuten Zergen weil alle ihren Senf dazugegeben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (20. Mai 2010)

Naldina schrieb:


> Hm das kann ich nicht feststellen, ich spiele auf den neusten Server, Ulduar, und natürlich gab es hier anfangs viele Anfänger aber dadruch dass auch viele alte HAsen für einen Neuanfang dahin getranst sind hat sich das ausgeglichen. Und der Realmpool um Uldaur ist auch sehr freundlich. Bisher nur ein wirklich negativ Bsp: Erste Hero mit meinem frischen 80 er Diszi, auch darauf hingewiesen, Druide pullt den ganzen ersten Raum Urgarde, mimi Heal scheiße, kick. Aber das war auch ds einzige.



Schau mal in meine Signatur und dann ins das Ulduar Realmforum. Vielleicht fällt dir ja etwas auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, ich finde Ulduar auch nett. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass da auch sehr viele Anfänger spielen ? Weil er eben so neu ist. Das erinnert mich immer wieder an meine erste Zeit in WoW. Da kommen am laufenden Band Fragen, wo ich immer mal schmunzeln muss. Das ist immer lustig. Aber wie ich schon sagte: Mann kann etwas nicht einfach zusammenfassen. Viele stricken sich unsere Welt einfach zu simpel. Da sind die Deutschen automatisch ein Meckervolk und die Amerikaner alles verrückte Waffennarren.

Dabei kann man ein Volk nicht einfach zusammenfassen, dazu ist es zu komplex. Ähnlich ist es bei den Servern.


----------



## Gromolp (20. Mai 2010)

Also ich komme mit den servern gut aus. Ich mag halt manche spieler nicht, das hat dann aber nichts mit dem server zu tun.


----------



## Cazor (20. Mai 2010)

Leang schrieb:


> also ich spiel aufn mithrilorden und hab bis jetzt noch keine probs mit den leuten von Garrosh gehabt. Sagen wir so da sind fast alle "normal" ^^
> 
> Wo ich öfters mit Leuten zusammen rutsch sind die die von Dethecus, Area 52, (und ja cazor leider auch) Forscherliga. Es mögen nicht alle so sein aber mit dene komm ich irgendwie am wenigsten klar
> 
> ...




Was macht denn die FoLi Böses?


----------



## Kamaji (20. Mai 2010)

Alle vom Konsortium sind geistig lahm.
Blutkessler sind arrogant, was aber vermutlich aus Skill resultiert.


----------



## Zyste (20. Mai 2010)

Ja mei.

Klar gibts auf Garrosh hier und da mal ne krumme Banane!

Aber ich mag den Server trotzdem!


----------



## klickybunty (20. Mai 2010)

also ich kann auch nix negatives über garrosh sagen, hab dort ein paar twinks.

weiss nicht obs immer so is, oder ich einfach zu falschen zeiten on bin, aber im gegensatz zu meinem stamm-server wird dort in den hauptstadtchannels nicht soviel gespamt (8zeilen-raidgesuche-macros undso).

es wird sich dort eher entspannt über irgendwelche lustigen themen unterhalten, sodass ich meistens kaum zum questen kommen, weil ich die ganze zeit gespannt die channels verfolge und mich köstlich amüsiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (20. Mai 2010)

klickybunty schrieb:


> also ich kann auch nix negatives über garrosh sagen, hab dort ein paar twinks.
> 
> weiss nicht obs immer so is, oder ich einfach zu falschen zeiten on bin, aber im gegensatz zu meinem stamm-server wird dort in den hauptstadtchannels nicht soviel gespamt (8zeilen-raidgesuche-macros undso).
> 
> ...




Klingt wie ein Paradies..


----------



## Grongrimm (20. Mai 2010)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Alle vom Konsortium sind geistig lahm.
> Blutkessler sind arrogant, was aber vermutlich aus Skill resultiert.




Blutkessler arrogant??? Also ich spiele auf Blutkessel und muss dir da vollkommen wiedersprechen!
Habe bis jetzt nicht einen einzigen zwischenfall auf blutkessel gehabt (spiele schon seit einem halben jahr darauf).

Mir sind nur die leute von dem server Aldor aufgefallen. Leaven ziemlich schnell die gruppe wenn man mal einen wipe hat.
Nunja also ich kann deine aussage nicht bestätigen!

Mfg Groni


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (20. Mai 2010)

Also am Anfang wurde das Gerücht vom ,,Nachtwachendebuff'' Gestreut, sprich ein Spieler vom Server Die Nachtwache - war als eher schlecht einzustufen, naja, das wurde aber irgendwie in keinem Forum sondern nur im Handelschat gepostet.

Derzeit glaube ich aber einen Dalvengyr-Debuff, 80% der Leute mit denen ich von diesem Server zu tun hatten waren einfach unmöglich (vor allem im low bereich) auchnoch auf Stufe 80, entweder wurden leute gekickt weil sie auf ein potentielles item hätten würfeln können (Gilde von Dalvengyr mit 3/5 partymembers) oder aber es war einfach nur ein total beleidigendes Verhalten wenn man sie auf Fehler hingewiesen hat.

Ich denke es gibt schon bestimmte Server die einen schlechten Ruf geniessen *hust* Frostwolf *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber auch welche die einen sehr guten haben, z.b. Ulduar oder Vek'lor, nochnie mit jemandem von da Probleme gehabt, bzw. davon gehört.


----------



## Rooni (20. Mai 2010)

Jaja die rnd instanzen Dx

Was hat Zuluhed (Blutdurst) eigentl. für einen Ruf bei euch?


----------



## Suki2000 (20. Mai 2010)

Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Ich Spiele auf Malygos und bei uns auf dem Server herrscht die Meinung das Rexxar alles nur Unfähige leute rum rennen.
> Nunja ich bin recht oft in RND Inis und muss sagen das es stimmt. Was ich schon für Stroys erleben musste mit Rexxar leuten ist unter aller Sau.
> Da ist die Gruppe leaven noch das Harmlosere.^^
> 
> ...





*HUST* Kann man von Leuten von Malygos, Lothar genau so sagen. Sry aber wenn ich das lese lach ich nur Ich spiele auf Rexxar aber weil einige Vollpfosten von meinen Server dabei sind heisst das nicht das es denn Gesamten Server betrifft....!


----------



## Leang (20. Mai 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Was macht denn die FoLi Böses?



och hab des öfteren paar vollidioten dabei die meinen die wären die besten die tollsten und einer von forscherliga hat meinen schami als ebay-char beschimpft (härteste beleidigung für einen ehrlichen WoWspieler find ich) nur weil ich den ersten boss in grube ned gepackt zu heilen. Kann dich aber beruhigen, Forscherliga gehört zwar zu dene server mit dene ich schlechte erfahrung gemacht hab aber sie sind von den aufgezählten noch die harmlosesten *g*

mfg,

Leang


----------



## Alirev (20. Mai 2010)

bin von das konsortium und hier stellt man fest das auf echsenkessel extrem viele spieler sind die einfach immer nur reklamieren: gopgogo schneller looos keine zeit los macht mal etc...

also der server hat net so den ruf bei uns


----------



## Whizzlefizz (20. Mai 2010)

Ich spiel Forscherliga, was mir am meisten auffällt sind die Charnamen von Area 52. Wenn Area 52 dann eine "Tankuschi" Paladina, ein "Frôstmàgge" Frostmagier oder der "Imbàhêêldrud" Heildruide. Angaben ohne Gewähr, wollte nur den Stil darstellen.


----------



## manavortex (20. Mai 2010)

Neulich wieder im Nexus einen glorreich unfähigen Tank von Garrosh dabeigehabt, der hat drei Heiler verschlissen,bevor wir ihn rausgevotet haben. Das ist leider kein Einzelfall, mittlerweile bin ich schon so weit, dass ich mich bei Leuten von Garrosh frage, was das dieses Mal für ein Idiot ist (also welche Art Idiot).


----------



## sedonium (20. Mai 2010)

jo was auf garrosh geht ist echt nicht mehr feierlich.

war mit meinem mage in nem random raid.

und da hat mich doch glatt einer angewhispert und nach wasser gefragt.

Ich hab ihn natürlich sofort auf ignore und die gruppe etwas später im Boss fight geleavet.

Sowas von unfähig und stümperhaft!



Ich fand das im Nachhinein so eine Frechheit, dass ich die ganze gruppe auf ignore gesetzt hab.



*Ironie off*


----------



## Vadesh (20. Mai 2010)

Ich hab unheimlich schlechte Erfahrung mit Leuten von Area 52 gemacht. Ich weiß nicht ob ich einfach Pech gehabt und die ganzen Hirntoten immer in die Gruppe bekommen habe, 
aber was ich da schon erlebt habe, nicht mehr feierlich. 
Ich glaube ich habe seit Implimentierung des Suche-Tools eine Hand voll (ich meine wirklich maximal 5) Leute von Area 52 gehabt, die ganz "durchschnittlich" gut waren und eventuell 2, die echt gut gespielt haben (in einer Hero ja immer relativ), aber der Rest ... grauenhaft. 
Bei manchen musste ich mich ernsthaft fragen, ob der Account gekauft ist. Bei dem was die geschrieben haben, kann ich mir nicht im geringsten vorstellen, wie die es auf lvl 80 geschafft haben.

Mein Highlight:
Ahn'Kahet, erster Boss stirbt, blaues Item droppt, kein Verzauberer.
Magier (Area 52): Wieso kann man das nicht entzaubern?
Ich: Naja, hast du zufällig einen Verzauberer in der Hosentasche?
Priester (Area 52): Das geht, man muss nur das Plündern umstellen.
Bekannter: Das bringt nichts. Wir haben einfach keinen Verzauberer dabei.
Priester: Doch doch das geht, mein Kumpel macht das immer so. 
Naja und der Jäger hat sich einfach nur beömmelt.

Auf die spätere Nachfrage, ob auf Area 52 schon jemand PdK gecleart hat, kam von beiden die Antwort "Ich glaube nicht".


Und die Leute von Dethecus kommen mir auch immer extremst arrogant vor. Sobald da 2 oder mehr aus der selben Gilde waren, wurd geflamed bis sich die Balken biegen.
Höchstlustig, wenn man sich von einem 700 dps Blutelf-DK (Warum eigentlich immer die?) anhören muss, was für ein Kacknoob man doch sei.


----------



## xxhajoxx (20. Mai 2010)

Ich mag die Leute von Garrosh auch nich besonders. 

War mal mit Twink DD in Seelenschmiede HC mit nem Clan von Server Garrosh also 4 Leute in der Gruppe. Dann kurz vorm Endboss bei den Geistern bin ich am AE gestorben weil ich 18s kein Heal bekommen hatte, ich wurde dann angeflamed was für ein Noob ich doch sei. Als ich dann gesagt habt das der Heiler nicht geheilt hat wurd ich gekickt. Seitdem hab ich bei Leuten von Garrosh ein schlechtes Gefühl und wenn ich heute mit mehr als einer Person von Garrosh in eine Gruppe komme leave ich auch instant. Sowas muss ich mir nicht mehr antun. Ich spiele übrigens auf UnGoro Horde Seite^^


----------



## Samaraner (20. Mai 2010)

Ich bin ja für gewöhnlich ein rational denkender Mensch, zumindest soweit wie möglich.
Aber trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass alle Spieler von Ulduar, die in meine Rnd-Grps kommen, nicht gerade wünschenswert sind. Das geht vom Pala der nicht bufft, über den ständig aggroziehenden DD bis zum notorischen Always-Need-when-possible-looter.
Ich spiele wirklich schon mit dem Gedanken, Gruppen mit Ulduarleuten präventiv zu verlassen... Während des CDs kann man problemlos dailys machen und die Wartezeit wäre mir als Tank eh egal... Der einzige Grund warum ich es noch nicht mache ist, dass ich mal einen Ulduaner sehen willm der zumindest in Ordnung ist. Denn das es auf dem Server nur Idioten gibt glaube ich ja auch nicht.


----------



## cErIaTz (20. Mai 2010)

TIRION!!! das war meine schrecklichste Entscheidung dorthin zu gehen , die Leute können nichts und sind Kiddys . Zum Glück hab ich nen Char auf Nachtwache angefangen aber leider ist der mit Tirion in einem Realmpool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boddakiller (20. Mai 2010)

also auf Arthas funktioniert eigentlich alles ganz gut, ausser ab und zu ein paar flames im Handels channel weil jemand was locked ;D


----------



## Neitras (20. Mai 2010)

zum gluck bin ich mit mein main von garrosh weg der sever war die hölle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sogar alle meine rl freunde die WoW spielen waren auf dem server und habe ihn gewechselt.


----------



## Reprise (20. Mai 2010)

Boddakiller schrieb:


> also auf Arthas funktioniert eigentlich alles ganz gut, ausser ab und zu ein paar flames im Handels channel weil jemand was locked ;D



Spiel auch auf arthas und das mit den Flames wegen Locked und so is mir auch schon aufgefallen...
Ganz ganz selten wird im /2 auch die anale ****** Nummer angefangen.

Was habt ihr denn für Erfahrungen mit unserem Server?


----------



## Thastyla (20. Mai 2010)

ich bin mit Malfurion sehr zufrieden....




Blizz sollte Serverkrieg einführen mit nem Monat "abklingzeit"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



LG


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Mai 2010)

Lloigorr schrieb:


> Ähm... *räusper* mal eingeworfen... Was hat eigentlich Die Todeskrallen für nen Ruf? Zufälligerweise spiele ich da, wüsste aber gern, was andere von dem realm so denken? Z.B. die anderen Leute von glutsturm. Ich weiß nur, dass nefarian bei mir bisher eher negativ aufgefallen ist, sonst alles super im Pool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe drei lange Jahre auf den Todeskrallen gespielt und ich habe sie in gemischter Erinnerung. Tolle Rollenspielgilden, aber auch unerträgliche Deppen. Letztere leider in hohem Maße.


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. Mai 2010)

Naldina schrieb:


> Und der Realmpool um Uldaur ist auch sehr freundlich.


Empfinde ich auch so. Lediglich Rajaxx fällt mir häufiger durch einen derben Umgangston auf. 



Samaraner schrieb:


> Das geht vom Pala der nicht bufft...
> Der einzige Grund warum ich es noch nicht mache ist, dass ich mal einen Ulduaner sehen willm der zumindest in Ordnung ist. Denn das es auf dem Server nur Idioten gibt glaube ich ja auch nicht.


Ich nehme das als Ulduaner mal so hin... schließlich sind in den seltensten Fällen Leute vom eigenen Server mit in der Gruppe, so dass du es besser beurteilen kannst.

Buff-Muffel trifft man aber unentwegt, ich achte dabei allerdings selten auf den Server.
Es passiert oft genug, dass ich nach meinen Buffs (Priester) auch noch Trommel der Wildnis und der vergessenen Könige buffe, obwohl Druide und Pala anwesend sind (beim Pala mitunter sinnvoll, dann bufft er halt Macht/Weisheit).


----------



## Saberclaw (21. Mai 2010)

Bei uns auf dem Realmpool sind Spieler vom Server Onyxia nicht sehr gerne gesehen.
Das liegt einfach daran, dass diese Spieler in Random-Instanzen entweder noobs sind, die wirklich keine Ahnung haben und zeitgleich so lernresitent sind, dass es schmerzt, oder aber die verhalten sich net gerade sozial.

Das passiert mit Spielern von anderen Servern natürlich genauso, aber Onyxianer sind bei uns eben vermehrt aufgefallen.
Da kann man nichts dagegen machen, sowas kristallisiert sich einfach irgendwann heraus.


----------



## Kaldy (21. Mai 2010)

Rooni schrieb:


> Jaja die rnd instanzen Dx
> 
> Was hat Zuluhed (Blutdurst) eigentl. für einen Ruf bei euch?



Ich hatte schon überduchschnittlich oft Leute von deinem Server dabei. Sie waren entweder ruhig oder haben richtig geplaudert... Was in den 5er Inis ja eh nur noch selten passiert. (spielerisch war eh alles i.O.) Also mein Eindruck: sehr positiv... :-)


----------



## szene333 (21. Mai 2010)

sedonium schrieb:


> jo was auf garrosh geht ist echt nicht mehr feierlich.
> 
> war mit meinem mage in nem random raid.
> 
> ...




*tränenwegwisch*

Immer wieder schön, in der Mittagspause hier im Forum zu stöbern


----------



## Soilfire (21. Mai 2010)

Lloigorr schrieb:


> Ähm... *räusper* mal eingeworfen... Was hat eigentlich Die Todeskrallen für nen Ruf? Zufälligerweise spiele ich da, wüsste aber gern, was andere von dem realm so denken? Z.B. die anderen Leute von glutsturm. Ich weiß nur, dass nefarian bei mir bisher eher negativ aufgefallen ist, sonst alles super im Pool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jeah! die Todeskraller ganz kla auf Erfüchtig und so XDDD kenn da nur voll deppen die nur am s***** labbern sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer total lustig wen leute in der grp sind XD


----------



## WackoJacko (21. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich mal mit meiner Katze unterwegs bin in Heros treff ich öfters auf Leute von Aegwynn...

Wenn ich mal also "nur" 9k beim boss burste werd ich IMMER von den Spielern DIESES realms angeflamed was ich doch fürn bob sei und ich nix könne....

Viele Spieler von dort sind meistens sehr arrogant und denken Sie wären die Super Imba Roxxor DDs..

Meiner Meinung nach kommen die schlimmsten Leute von da was den RP Blutdurst angeht.


----------



## RedDevil96 (21. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde das die Spieler von Area 52 sehr oft negativ auffalen ... 

Klar , bei uns (Arygos) sind auch nicht nur leuchten dabei aber grade in Rnd inis sind die Spieler von Area 52 doch sehr auffällig (Charnamen,Leaven usw.)


Um mal ein Server zu loben , habe mit Forscherliga bis jetzt eigentlich immer gute erfahrung gemacht , grade in den abendstunden ...


----------



## Topperharly (21. Mai 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf Todeswache und finde unseren Realmpool (ja, auch Garrosh gehört wie oben schon genannt dazu^^) ganz in Ordnung, meist kommt man mit vernünftigen Leuten in die Rnd-Inis. Darum schau ich auch nur interessehalber, von welchen Servern die Leute kommen, "Feindbilder" hab ich diesbezüglich ganz sicher nicht. Und wenn ich ein Problem hab, dann mit dem Spieler und nicht mit dem Server.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe^^ todeswache ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sonst.... mir sind bisher kaum spieler aufgefallen wo ich sagen musste "OMG was für ein ar*****" und ich spiele seit mehr als 4 jahren.


----------



## Moktheshock (21. Mai 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> *HUST* Kann man von Leuten von Malygos, Lothar genau so sagen. Sry aber wenn ich das lese lach ich nur Ich spiele auf Rexxar aber weil einige Vollpfosten von meinen Server dabei sind heisst das nicht das es denn Gesamten Server betrifft....!



^^ so ich brech mal ne lanze für die leutchen von rexxar^^ ich komm von maly und ihr könnt wenigstens hallo sagen im vergleich zu andren servern^^ und so schlimm wie einige lothars seid ihr garnich^^ ich mag euch :-P


----------



## Windelwilli (21. Mai 2010)

cErIaTz schrieb:


> TIRION!!! das war meine schrecklichste Entscheidung dorthin zu gehen , die Leute können nichts und sind Kiddys . Zum Glück hab ich nen Char auf Nachtwache angefangen aber leider ist der mit Tirion in einem Realmpool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja genau...und ich konnte das sogar ohne Brille lesen. Du bist mein Held!


----------



## charly-sue (21. Mai 2010)

ich spiel glücklich und zufrieden auf ambossar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desmondio (21. Mai 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Empfinde ich auch so. Lediglich Rajaxx fällt mir häufiger durch einen derben Umgangston auf.
> 
> 
> Ich nehme das als Ulduaner mal so hin... schließlich sind in den seltensten Fällen Leute vom eigenen Server mit in der Gruppe, so dass du es besser beurteilen kannst.
> ...



Ich sitze auf Nachtwache und spiele sehr sehr viel Rnd Gruppe. Wenn ich Ulduar Leute treffe bin ich immer sehr erleichtert weil mir von diesem Server noch niemals unhöfliche, unfähige etc Spieler aufgefallen sind.
Dieses hatte ich vor einiger Zeit auch im Ulduar Realm Forum gepostet. Dachte einfach das man diesen Leuten auch mal danken sollte.

Ulduar Realm Forum Post

Mfg Desmo


----------



## Mollari (21. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auf der Nachtwache, wir gehören glaube ich zum Pool Vengeance. In unserem Pool sind mir von den anderen Servern meistens nur nette Leute begegnet. Aber auch schon Idioten. Die gibt es eben überall.


----------



## Topperharly (21. Mai 2010)

WoW hat 11.000.000 Spieler (ca.) 97% davon sind nette Leute, die gern helfen etc. 2% sind Leute die nur gegen Gold helfen, 0.8% sind neueinsteiger (eventuell). Also sind 0,2% ar****. So ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. Und es ist egal wo ich bin.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (21. Mai 2010)

Rooni schrieb:


> Jaja die rnd instanzen Dx
> 
> Was hat Zuluhed (Blutdurst) eigentl. für einen Ruf bei euch?



Zuluhed führt für mich das Top der Deppen an > ungelogen was die manchmal treiben in Heros ist peinlich/ nicht mehr feierlich
Dann kommt Frostwolf > Meinen omg der hat nur ein GS 5,4k für eine Hero was willst mit dem Crap hier usw.
Und dann kommt Destromath > Flamen ziemlich schnell

Und mein Server ist Madmortem wie findet ihr eigntl den Ruf von dem Server?


----------



## sasch78 (21. Mai 2010)

Azshara FTW , sind immer alle lieb und nett !!!!


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (21. Mai 2010)

Ich selber bin auf dem Realm Zirkel des Cenarius und mich würde auch gerne Interessieren wie "unser" Ruf so ist.


----------



## klickybunty (21. Mai 2010)

sasch78 schrieb:


> Azshara FTW , sind immer alle lieb und nett !!!!



*hust*


----------



## FireFlasch (21. Mai 2010)

Also mein eindruck ist folgender:

Aegwynn geht so mal gute mal schlecht
Zirkel überwiegend freundliche Spieler
Perenolde meist arogante Säcke
Eredar entweder überpro's oder leute die grade erst angefangen haben

zu den anderen aus Blutdurst kann ich nix sagen, da ich reltiv wenige spieler von dort getroffen habe

P.S: wer sich fragt von welchem Realm ich komme. Die Antwort ist, Frostwolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herzinfukked (21. Mai 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Zuluhed führt für mich das Top der Deppen an > ungelogen was die manchmal treiben in Heros ist peinlich/ nicht mehr feierlich
> Dann kommt Frostwolf > Meinen omg der hat nur ein GS 5,4k für eine Hero was willst mit dem Crap hier usw.
> Und dann kommt Destromath > Flamen ziemlich schnell
> 
> Und mein Server ist Madmortem wie findet ihr eigntl den Ruf von dem Server?



ICh spiele auf zuluhed und muss dir recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [mein stand ist aber noch ende dezember, anfang januar. habe wegen dem abistress aufgehört]. vor einem jahr war noch alles in butter auf zuluhed. einige deppen gibt es immer wo du dir nur denkst "head -> desk" jedoch nahm das bei uns immer mehr zu, weswegen immer mehr GUTE spieler aufgehört haben [also leute die seit vanilla spielen und die ahnung haben [m.M.]]

madmortem war ich ein paar mal unterwegs, hatte sowieso selten probleme mit anderen servern. lag aber vielleicht daran, dass ich in der anfangsphase des dungeon-finders aufgehört habe. zirkel und frostwolf war auch ok. ich mecker lieber über das generelle verhalten der spieler. ich war sogar eine weile am überlegen ob ich auf einen RP-Server transe, da ich dachte ich habe ruhe vor den deppen und kann in ruhe zocken. eine freundin von mir spielt auf einem RP-server und hat jedoch die gleichen probs =/


----------



## wowz124 (21. Mai 2010)

ich bin von krag jin .... und ich mag leute von crack jin selber net ^^ ich bin seit anfang an dabei!


----------



## Najsh (21. Mai 2010)

Also bei uns (mir im speziellen) - hatten die Helden von area 52 einen "zweifelhaften" Ruf.

Waren zwar sehr nett durch die Bank, allerdings skill-technisch hatte ich das Gefühl dass
die wirklich von einem anderen Planeten stammen.

Lässt sich aber ja alles verschmerzen, sind ja schliesslich nur rdm hero inis.
Aber ich hab mir des öfteren Gedacht: "
Mein Fresse, wie kann man so brain afk sein... "
oder
"wie kann man so seine Klasse spielen..."

Also für mich war area 52 immer eine Frage für die X-files.

Aber wie gesagt, ausser dass es vom Verpeilungsgrad kaum übertreffbar war, doch nette Zeitgenossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poisonivy808 (21. Mai 2010)

hi also ich spiele seit kurzem auf shattrath und dort trifft sich alles was wow schlecht macht


1. ninjalooter in hülle und fülle

2. flamer

3. die ich weiss alles besser leute

4 die leaver


also ich glaube ich werde wieder zurck transen


----------



## Legendary (21. Mai 2010)

poisonivy808 schrieb:


> hi also ich spiele seit kurzem auf shattrath und dort trifft sich alles was wow schlecht macht
> 
> 
> 1. ninjalooter in hülle und fülle
> ...


Auf Nr 2 triffst du soeben! Pass ma auf Freund, ich spiele seit über 2 Jahren auf Shattrath, kenne halb Shat...Gilden wie Rabenherz, Confused, Kor, Baumfreunde, frühere BC Gilden wie Infused oder Contra Legem...das waren Gilden. <3 Ninjas gibt es überall, das lässt sich auf Shat nicht vermeiden. Da sind es die PVP Gilden...die werden eh im /2 dann geflamed...also ich auch. :>


Und Besserwisser...joa davon gibt es auf Shat einige, ist auch gut so. Kann ja ned jeder so weit hinten stehen im Progress wie Aldor, Ulduar oder Area52 oder diese ganzen Nappelserver. oO

Shat ist einer der besten PvE Server...bin da groß geworden und die Community ist dort echt noch gut. Gibt viele hilfsbereite Spieler, man findet Raids, Inis, auch Questhilfen und der /2 lebt und ist teilweise sehr amüsant.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trans du mal zurück wo du hergekommen bist. :>


----------



## Suki2000 (22. Mai 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ so ich brech mal ne lanze für die leutchen von rexxar^^ ich komm von maly und ihr könnt wenigstens hallo sagen im vergleich zu andren servern^^ und so schlimm wie einige lothars seid ihr garnich^^ ich mag euch :-P



Höhö kann ich net abstreiten ich Grüße immer ist halt net art der Höfflichkeitsform andere Menschen/Spieler gegenüber. Naja ich hab eigentlich eher sehr schlechte Erfahrung mit denn Lotharern, Entweder Ninjan sie als DD Tankzeug das man braucht, Flamen ohne Ende wenns net gleich los geht, Kicken Leute wenn sie zu wenig DMG machen oder kurz aufs  Klo gehn ( mit vorheriger ansage), Können die Aggro als Tank net halten, Nehmen keine Rücksicht auf junge Tanks hauptsache sie sind im P...Meter ganz vorne. Ich weiss hört sich jetzt scheisse an aber gibts auf Lothar eigentlich auch Verfnüftige Spieler und net nur so strunzdumme Noobs? ô.O. Langsam bezweifel ich es ernsthaft...!


P.s: Naja bis jetzt wurde ich eigentlich immer von Leuten von anderen Servern gegrüßt^^


----------



## Arthas1993 (22. Mai 2010)

naja jetzt haben ja viele schon sehr viele server runtergemacht oder befürwortet das sie eh schon schlecht sind ^^ aber mal ne gegenfrage sagt mir einer 1 server wo :

1: keine flammer sind

2: keine (oder nicht zuuu viele) kiddies rumeiern

3: keine leute sind die nicht spielen können

__________________________________________

Ich spiele auf dem Realm die Aldor und ja dort gibts auch seeehr viele schlechte noobs aber is ja auchn rp server ^^
es gibt aber auch oftmal vernüfptige spieler die  auch was können das kommt dann nur auf den server an wie viele es dann sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthas1993 (22. Mai 2010)

und AÖ-Ravenation ^^



> Und Besserwisser...joa davon gibt es auf Shat einige, ist auch gut so. Kann ja ned jeder so weit hinten stehen im Progress wie Aldor, Ulduar oder Area52 oder diese ganzen Nappelserver. oO



die aldor steht im progress zwar hinten dafür gibts aber auchn seeehr guten grund^^

shattrah isn PvE server und aldor ein RP
und ich glaube auf RP server gehen nicht viele raidn oder ?


----------



## Legendary (22. Mai 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> und AÖ-Ravenation ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aldor ist ein RP Server, das ist korrekt. Es zieht mir aber die Schuhe aus, wie oft ich da geballte Inkompetenz treffen, Tanks mit 700dps (Autohit ftw) und dementsprechend auch keine Aggro halten können :> Heiler die nix drauf haben und leider ganz ganz oft DD`s die überhaupt keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben und meinen sie halten statt nem Schwert ne Gitarre in der Hand weils ja RP ist. Oo


Kann mich täuschen aber (!): Ich gehe täglich mit mehreren Chars Daily, wenn ein 80er neu ist gehe ich 10 Inis am Tag (wenn ich Zeit am WE hab) um Marken zu sammeln und was mir da unterkommt...siehe oben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthas1993 (22. Mai 2010)

Naja es stimmt schon das auf RP server auch nicht sooo gute leute sind weil er ja auch gar nicht für so was gedacht worden ist heißt aber nun mal auch nicht das es dort nur 0 gibt


----------



## B3N€ (22. Mai 2010)

Hi,
Ich würde mal gerne euren Eindruck vom Server Blackrock Realmpool Glutsturm/Emberstorm hören hatte da bis jetzt noch nicht so viel drüber gelesen.
Will mal gerne hören was andere über den Server denken bzw. sagen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Mai 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Höhö kann ich net abstreiten ich Grüße immer ist halt net art der Höfflichkeitsform andere Menschen/Spieler gegenüber. Naja ich hab eigentlich eher sehr schlechte Erfahrung mit denn Lotharern, Entweder Ninjan sie als DD Tankzeug das man braucht, Flamen ohne Ende wenns net gleich los geht, Kicken Leute wenn sie zu wenig DMG machen oder kurz aufs  Klo gehn ( mit vorheriger ansage), Können die Aggro als Tank net halten, Nehmen keine Rücksicht auf junge Tanks hauptsache sie sind im P...Meter ganz vorne. Ich weiss hört sich jetzt scheisse an *aber gibts auf Lothar eigentlich auch Verfnüftige Spieler und net nur so strunzdumme Noobs?* ô.O. Langsam bezweifel ich es ernsthaft...!



Kaum.


----------



## gandosh shatt (22. Mai 2010)

Skÿwalker schrieb:


> Hallo an alle =)
> 
> Ich habe in der letzten Zeit vermehr festgestellt daß Leute aus Rnd-Inzen geleavt sind weil Ihnen der eine oder andere von einem bestimmten Server dabei war. Mein Server (Garrosh) gehört soweit ich mitgekommen habe auch nicht zu denen mit dem besten Ruf.
> 
> ...



also ich bin auf Shattrath (Sturmangriff) ich habe sowas bis jetzt noch nicht erlebt !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonaldDark (22. Mai 2010)

> WoW hat 11.000.000 Spieler (ca.) 97% davon sind nette Leute, die gern helfen etc. 2% sind Leute die nur gegen Gold helfen, 0.8% sind neueinsteiger (eventuell). Also sind 0,2% ar****. So ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. Und es ist egal wo ich bin.






die verteilung sieht meiner meinung nach anders aus:

97% sind idioten, 2% sind vollidioten, 0,8% sind wirklich geistig behindert, dagegen sag ich nix und wenns hoch kommt sind 0,2% spieler mit denen man was anfangen kann


----------



## Shaila (22. Mai 2010)

DonaldDark schrieb:


> die verteilung sieht meiner meinung nach anders aus:
> 
> 97% sind idioten, 2% sind vollidioten, 0,8% sind wirklich geistig behindert, dagegen sag ich nix und wenns hoch kommt sind 0,2% spieler mit denen man was anfangen kann



Das ist falsch, wenn man so massiv schlechte Erfahrungen hat, sollte man auch mal bei sich selbst gucken ob was falsch läuft. Kann sein, dass es viele nicht ganz so fähige Spieler gibt. Aber mehr als 97% als Idioten oder gar geistig behindert darzustellen, halte ich für sehr übertrieben.


----------



## poisonivy808 (22. Mai 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Auf Nr 2 triffst du soeben! Pass ma auf Freund, ich spiele seit über 2 Jahren auf Shattrath, kenne halb Shat...Gilden wie Rabenherz, Confused, Kor, Baumfreunde, frühere BC Gilden wie Infused oder Contra Legem...das waren Gilden. <3 Ninjas gibt es überall, das lässt sich auf Shat nicht vermeiden. Da sind es die PVP Gilden...die werden eh im /2 dann geflamed...also ich auch. :>
> 
> 
> Und Besserwisser...joa davon gibt es auf Shat einige, ist auch gut so. Kann ja ned jeder so weit hinten stehen im Progress wie Aldor, Ulduar oder Area52 oder diese ganzen Nappelserver. oO
> ...



also 1. wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil ich bin weiblich und somit nicht dein freund
2. wenn du meinst du hast die mega ahnung von wow ok gz zu dir
aber bitte lass doch den leuten ihre meinung es geht hier um erfahrungen die man auf einem server gemacht hat


----------



## Arthas1993 (23. Mai 2010)

> die verteilung sieht meiner meinung nach anders aus:
> 
> 97% sind idioten, 2% sind vollidioten, 0,8% sind wirklich geistig behindert, dagegen sag ich nix und wenns hoch kommt sind 0,2% spieler mit denen man was anfangen kann




wenn du wow so hasst wiso spielst dus dann wen da eh nur idis sind ? meiner meinung nach schrieben idioten solche sachen


----------



## K4rabas (25. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin vom Server Dethecus, und auch wenn wir hier ein schlechten ruf haben muss ich eins sagen. Usere Leute sind immer die die hetzen usw. Aber wer will schon länger als 45 in gundrak bleiben? 

Mir ist Todeswache aufgefallen, die leute von da sind echt nett, nur in den Bg´s :s da wird das nichts.
Garrosh und teldrassil sind echt das letzte, Brauchen 10jahre und die tanks von den können nicht ansatzweisse aggro halten, Heute konnte es einer (der hatte sogar brauchbares eq) nicht ma bei sigel targets. Das ist doch ne blamage!


----------



## Kialex (25. Mai 2010)

Hi, ich bin von dem Server Todeswache also auch dem Realmpool Hinterhalt. Also ich finde unseren Server eig. richtig nett wenn man das was die anderen über ihren Server sagen stimmt. Also mir sind die Leute von Dethecus und Garrosh Negativ aufgefallen. Sie schreiben nichts , die meisten würfeln auf alles Bedarf wo sie es auch können und pullen immer  3 Mobgruppen (also als DD bzw. heiler). Und danach flamen sie den Tank wenn der dann nicht die Aggro halten kann und wir wipen. Aber mir kann das gestohlen sein . Ich geh sowieso nur noch mit Gildenkollegen rnd Heros. 

Schöne Grüße aus Todeswache - EU !


----------



## moehrewinger (25. Mai 2010)

Also ich kann sowas nicht wirklich direkt am Server festmachen ob jemand scheiße spielt oder nicht. Bin im Moment wieder am Hochziehen von nem neuen Account und so ohne Twinkgold und gebundene Gegenstände machts auch im Lowiebereich wieder Spass. Was mir aufgefallen ist das mehr als die Hälfte der Leute bei Random vom Kult der Verdammten kommen. Scheint wohl ne recht hohe Bevölkerungsdichte zu haben.

Negative Erlebnisse gibts trotzdem immer wieder, wie der Gleichgewichtdudu der tanken wollte z.b. Und es wäre auch mal schön, wenn manch Tank einsehen würde das es im Stufenbereich um die 30 nicht so einfach hinhaut sich auf Teufel komm raus durch jede Ini zu bomben ohne Reg, wie man es halt von Lich Hero's kennt. Aber sowas mach ich eigentlich nicht am Server fest. (noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Exeo (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich spiele auf Garrosh seitdem er neu dazu gekommen ist. Ein kleines schwarzes Schaf zwischen den ganzen anderen Servern wie ich finde.
Das mit dem "flamen" war schon von Anfang an so auf Garrosh. Am Anfang wurde in den Handelschanneln beleidigt anstatt gehandelt. Das kam ziemlich oft vor. Mittlerweile hat sich das gebessert, auch wenn es ab und zu nochmal vorkommt. Dann sind es aber nur 2-3 Spieler die sich selbst kennen und dann mischen sich noch sämtliche andere Spieler ein, die ihren Senf dazu geben müssen. Manche Leute sind dann sehr genervt und denken sich; Oh man, wo bin ich hier nur gelandet? Ein weiteres Problem wäre, die Horde ist hier extrem in der Überzahl. Ich selbst habe auf beiden Seiten gespielt. Allianz, konnte ich hier vergessen. Da habe ich die ungescheitesten Leute getroffen wo ich mir dachte, OMFG.
Allis heulen weil der Horde 99% am Tage Tausendwinter gehört. Mit einem Random-Raid in eine Instanz gehen -> Fehlanzeige, 1 Wipe und man geht. Bei der Horde habe ich das selten erlebt. Und nun Instanzen mit den anderen Realms. Die meisten Leute mit den ich Probleme hatte in Dungeons waren von Forscherliga, Garrosh. Vielleicht liegts auch daran das Garrosh den Status hat "Neue Spieler". Das sehr viele neue Leute anfangen WoW zuspielen und halt keine Ahnung vom Spiel haben. Und die meisten Leute auf Garrosh können damit nicht umgehen. Ich selbst bei manchen auch nicht. Ab 70+ denke ich mir, weiß man was eine ID ist, welche Instanz für mein Level geeignet ist. Und wenn ich keine Ahnung habe, könnte man ja auch im Internet nachschauen, aber nein. Man muss den Raid zuspammen: WAS KANN ICH MIT .... MACHEN ? , WIE LANGE GEHT DER RAID NOCH ???? Sowas kommt hier auch *sehr* oft vor. Naja soviel mal von mir...


----------



## Dexis (25. Mai 2010)

Es sit doch eher so: 98% der WoW-Spieler zählen zu den Wenig-/Gelegenheits-/Normal-/Semi-Professionellen Spielern, während die restlichen 2% das Spiel voll ausreizen und weltweit Erfolge feiern.
Das Problem ist dabei nur: die meisten der 98% glauben, sie gehören zu diesen 2% und benehmen sich entsprechend!

Auf der einen Seite gibt es Leute die es drauf haben und entsprechend schnell durch die Inis prügeln, erwarten dieses Tempo aber auch von den Anderen in der Gruppe/ im Raid, egal ob die das können oder nicht. Falls sie es nicht können - wird geflamed, gemotzt, geleaved.
Auf der anderen Seite (und das ist der Hauptteil dabei) gibts die Spieler, die ihren Mainchar oder den frisch 80 gewordenen Twink möglichst schnell auf hohes Niveau (Achtung! keine Handcreme^^) bringen wollen und suchen sich dafür sog. Classruns oder extra gut ausgestattete Leute, um sich ziehen zu lassen und flamen dann wenn die Gruppe/der Raid nicht schnell genug vorwärts kommt (was bereits beinhaltet, dass der Spieler selber ja nie Schuld an irgendwelchen Fehlern hat).

Dieses Phänomen ist nicht auf einzelne Server oder Realmpools beschränkt, das ist überall so. Es muss immer schneller gehen, möglichst ohne großen Aufwand und die Belohnungen so dick wie möglich, auch wenn der Char erst vier Stunden auf 80 ist - am besten gleich T10, dann kann man am gleichen Tag noch nach ICC.
Nicht, dass man mich falsch versteht - ich habe nichts gegen Spieler, die sich hochackern um irgendwann am Endcontent teilzunehmen, sei es nach drei Tagen oder acht Wochen. Mir gehen die Leute auf den Nerv, die sich mit ihrem Char vielmehr "hochschlafen" wollen und dann - wenn es nicht so läuft wie sie es sich vorgestellt haben - wie die Gestörten flamen, blöken, Gruppen leaven und Ignore-Listen erstellen als ginge es um die nächste Großinventur eines Speditionsunternehmens ...


----------



## Cazor (25. Mai 2010)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> ...........................Um mal ein Server zu loben , habe mit Forscherliga bis jetzt eigentlich immer gute erfahrung gemacht , grade in den abendstunden ...






Exeo schrieb:


> .............Die meisten Leute mit den ich Probleme hatte in Dungeons waren von Forscherliga.........




Das nehm ich mal als Essenz mit aus diesem Thread. Lässt sich auf alle Server beziehen, denke ich und was andres war auch nicht zu erwarten. 
Wäre genauso, wenn man die Leute fragen würde, welche Länder sie gut/schlecht finden.
Eine wirkliche Aussage kann es da gar nicht geben. 


Absoluter Kokolores ist sowas hier:


Arthas1993 schrieb:


> Naja es stimmt schon das auf RP server auch nicht sooo gute leute sind weil er ja auch gar nicht für so was gedacht worden ist heißt aber nun mal auch nicht das es dort nur 0 gibt



Wieso und für was ist ein RP-Server nicht gedacht? Schau dir die Forscherliga an, dann weisste Bescheid. Und schick mir mal deinen Arsenallink, da bin ich ja mal neugierig. Komische Vorurteile. 
Hiers mein arsenallink, ich habe keinen 10er Stamm und bin nurn kleiner Fisch:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Forscherliga&cn=Neriat


----------



## Philistyne (25. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch schon öfter feststellen müssen (spiele auf Arygos) das die Leute von Garrosh echt scheiße drauf sind. Unfreundlich, frech, usw. Mithrilorden dagegen find ich ganz ok.


----------



## Moshjo (25. Mai 2010)

Thrall ist recht gut wen man den Handelschannel aus hat.

Im Rnd-PvE sind alle Server im Pool Glutsturm, gleich net und freundlich gleichermaßen.
PvP ist mir aufgefallen das die meisten Heuler von Durotan, Blackrock und Azshara kommen, das sind meist die selben die man im AV trifft.


----------



## Exicoo (25. Mai 2010)

Skÿwalker schrieb:


> Ich habe in der letzten Zeit vermehr festgestellt daß Leute aus Rnd-Inzen geleavt sind weil Ihnen der eine oder andere von einem bestimmten Server dabei war. Mein Server (Garrosh) gehört soweit ich mitgekommen habe auch nicht zu denen mit dem besten Ruf.


Wenn die Leute nichts anderes zu tun haben, als sich die Server zu merken, von denen mal weniger nette bzw. fähige Spieler kamen. oO
Auf jedem Server gibt es solche Leute, aber das sind Ausnahmen. Wer dann leavt ist einfach nur DUMM. 

Wenn mich jetzt ein Chinese blöd anmacht, sage ich ja auch nicht, dass jetzt alle Chinesen scheiße sind. Ok, es gibt auch solche Leute, aber ich glaube ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Mai 2010)

vorneweg: ich komme von dethecus
also es nervt mich langsam, dass ich, nur wegen meiner server-wahl, welche mittlerweile auch schon 3 jahre zurückliegt und durch rl-freunde auf diesem server beeinflusst wurde, immer wieder geflamt werde ich sei ein kacknoob. und das schon zum teil zu beginn der ini bevor es überhaupt los geht. letztens war ich mit meinem pala tank in azjol´nerub gewesen. grad ini betreten, kommt ein spruch: tank von dethecus? das kann nix werden. bye
ich mein, was soll das? klar es gibt auf unseren server ein paar deppen. aber das sind meiner meinung nach nicht mehr oder weniger als auf anderen servern auch. es gibt doch keine sammelstelle für idioten. ich versuche immer auf das mana von healern und castern zu achten um sie gegebenenfalls reggen zu lassen und pulle immer erst mal nur ein paar um dmg und heal zu überprüfen und wenn das alles stimmt pull ich vllt. au ma 2-3 gruppen. aber so etwas kann der andere doch gar nicht wissen. er leavt einfach aufgrund meines servers. sowas find ich dämlich. aber mir isses egal. ich hab nie ein negatives statement bekommen. als ich neu als tank war hab ichs gesagt und mir wurde der eine oder andere wipe wegen aggro-verlust verziehen. wenn ich als dd drin bin frag ich immer ob ich tank sachen haben kann wenn sie kein tank brucht. sonst hat der first need und ich verzichte. aber solche eigenschaften habe ndie wenigsten. und dabei ist es vollkommen egal von welchem server diese kommen. ich habe mit meinen 4 80ern keine hass-server gefunden. ich war mit deppen von area-52,  garrosh, un´goro, aber auch von meinem server in gruppen. 
diese problem gibts überall. und ich finds traurig das spieler aufgrund ihres servers verutrteilt werden


----------



## Xzyri (25. Mai 2010)

hiho,

spielen hier so wenig auf Baelgun?! Von dem Server oder dem dazugehörigen Realmpool lese ich gar nichts, oder habe es überlesen.^^ Baelgun ist doch der beste Server oder? ODER? *duck*^^


----------



## Ushapti (25. Mai 2010)

Emberstorm ist eigentlich recht brauchbar, auch wenn die Blackrock und Blackmoore leute gerne mal zum Größenwahn neigen und das auch gerne raushängen lassen... manchmal bissl nervig aber erträglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist aber wie bei allen dingen, wenn etwas perfekt und reibungslos Läuft bemerkt man es icht, erst wenn irgendwas schief geht... sei es vom spielerischen oder menschlcihen, erst dann fällt es einem auf und sowas merkt man sich nunmahl. So kommt es eben das man schon mit 100 verschiedenen leuten von Realm X in einer rnd ini war aber 15-20 davon seeehr mies aufgefallen sind, von den restlichen 80-85 hat man nicht viel mitbekommen und daher auch gar nciht realisiert und joa... so wirft man dann alle gerne mal in einen topf^^°


----------



## Kialex (25. Mai 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> naja jetzt haben ja viele schon sehr viele server runtergemacht oder befürwortet das sie eh schon schlecht sind ^^ aber mal ne gegenfrage sagt mir einer 1 server wo :
> 
> 1: keine flammer sind
> 
> ...




1. Naja bei uns auf Todeswache gibt es manchmal Klugscheißer die es aber nicht ernstmeinen ,aber es sind meist die selben also wenn du hier und da welche auf igno hast , dann hast du auch kein Flame Problem. 2. Ich weiß nicht warum es dieses Gerücht gibt das alle "Kiddies" noobs sind. In meiner Gilde sind 3 unter 15 (unter anderem ich). Und wir sind immer in der Top 5 des Recounts in Icc 25er. 3. Die gibt es überall ob Ebay-boon, Noob, Newbe oder Movementkrüpel.


----------



## Regine55 (25. Mai 2010)

Ist es nicht eher so, dass einfach auf allen WoW Servern viele Idioten unterwegs sind? Wenn jmd in ner rdm Inni meint rumzuspinnen, kommt er auf Ignore. Wayne von welchem Server der ist...

Also ich persönlich achte nicht drauf.


----------



## Rygel (25. Mai 2010)

ich fange gar nicht erst damit an mir die server der gimps in den gruppen anzuschauen. ich möchte nicht irgendwann sagen müssen "hey, schon wieder die deppen von server 13", oder so. wer mich richtig nervt kommt auf ignore; damit stelle ich sicher mit diesen leuten dann nicht mehr spielen zu müssen.

ansonsten ist doch sicher jedem klar dass auf ALLEN servern deppen (und natürlich auch gute leute) rumlaufen, oder? man kann nicht gleich eine ganze tausendschaft von spielern verteufeln, nur weil sie von einem bestimmten server kommen! ich habe mich zumindest noch nie schämen müssen wenn ich mit leuten meines realms in zufallsgruppen war.


----------



## Annovella (25. Mai 2010)

Tiruil schrieb:


> btw : Frostwolf ist Doof °°
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nicht der Server, nur die ganzen Switcherkiddis.


----------



## Delphinia (25. Mai 2010)

Also ich komme von dem Server *Nazjatar *(Realmpool: Glutsturm) und bin ständig mit Leuten von *Durotan *unterwegs. Ein Server, der meiner Meinung nach viele schlechte, unfreundliche Leute hat. Ich habe noch nicht soooo oft den Dungeonbrowser genutzt (Suche nach Mehrerererereren 89/100), aber leider ist immer mindestens einer von Durotan negativ aufgefallen. Trotzdem habe ich nicht Oculus geleavt, als ich mit 4 DKs von Durotan unterwegs war, und leider war der Tank der schlimmste, den ich je erlebt habe. Die anderen waren ganz okay oder still 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich muss dazu sagen, meinen ersten Char zu Classiczeiten hatte ich als totaler Noob (für die damalige Zeit benennen ich mich mal so) auch auf Durotan - ist das etwa der Einstiegsserver? Zumindest kommt es mir so vor, Leute die buffen, Adds kaputt machen oder Harpunen aufheben oder tanken, aus Giftwolken gehen nicht kennen ...


----------



## FallenAngel88 (25. Mai 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute nichts anderes zu tun haben, als sich die Server zu merken, von denen mal weniger nette bzw. fähige Spieler kamen. oO
> Auf jedem Server gibt es solche Leute, aber das sind Ausnahmen. Wer dann leavt ist einfach nur DUMM.
> 
> Wenn mich jetzt ein Chinese blöd anmacht, sage ich ja auch nicht, dass jetzt alle Chinesen scheiße sind. Ok, es gibt auch solche Leute, aber ich glaube ihr versteht was ich meine.



dumm nur ,dass ich bis jetzt 98% asoziale idioten von aegwynn hatte..
das fällt auf


----------



## Illsen (25. Mai 2010)

Ich denke zum größten Teil ist Blizzard schuld an der negativen Entwicklung der Community seit Ende Classic / Anfang BC.
Zu Classic war ein guter Ruf > all.
Heute: Server Trans / Namensänderung und wieder gehts von vorne los ...


----------



## Plaigor (25. Mai 2010)

Also Ich Spiele seit anfang Bc auf Shattrath (Pool:Sturmangriff) und mir gefällt es dort echt gut aber seit dem Rnd Ini System denke ich öfters
Gibt es nur Idioten auf Festung der Stürme??? oder was ist mit den leuten da los

fällt nur mir das auf und gibts hieer noch mehr von Sturmangriff die das so sehen


----------



## Hornazeck (25. Mai 2010)

Das grösste Problem ist das die meisten Menschen sich an negative Erfahrungen besser erinnern als an positive,
von daher sind iwelche server im Grunde nur scheisse......

Ich habe mit allen servern vom pool sowohl negative als auch positive Erfahrungen gemacht,weiss jetzt auch nicht was dort überwiegt.

Spiele selbst auf Nethersturm und auch da gibts wohl nen paar Honks,einige werden das wohl auch über mich sagen^^

In dem Sinne,man sieht sich im Spiel


----------



## Cazor (25. Mai 2010)

Bei den vielen Threads zur Serverqualität bzw Serverwahl lässt mich die Vermutung nicht in Ruhe, dass die wenigen, die sich immer daneben benehmen müssen, allen andren das Leben schwer machen. Die trefft ihr auf allen Servern. Zu jeder Handelsanfrage im Channel einen dummen Spruch, gogo, nach einem Wipe wortlos weg, RPler auf nem RP Server flamen aber selbst zu dumm bei der Serverwahl mal zu lesen, beim Boss zählt nur der Loot etc.


----------

